# Fertilizer sources



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Please post your sources for fertilizers here. 

I'll start.

Litemanu

Greg Watson's page


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

www.ecogrow.com
Home Depot
Lowe's
Kent Turbo Calcium.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Used to be a link to a source but I'm banned on their forum so I have removed the link.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

www.litemanu.com

For dry fertilizers.

www.bigalsonline.com

For commercial products.

Carlos


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

http://www.biosupplynet.com/ - you can find any product you want.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Welcome Jay!

Thanks for joining. Great site by the way.


----------



## shannon (Jan 30, 2004)

*fertilizer sources*

I"ve found great products and prices at Pet Solutions.com


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I am able to obtain everything I use here locally. Greenlight stump remover at the nursery, Fleet enemas at wal-mart, and Flourish at the pet store.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I got a lot of KNO3 from stump remover, MgSO4 from a local garden store, and KCl (murate of potash) from the same local garden store. More recently, I discovered a large garden store in South Jackson (Hutto's) that carries a variety of single fertilizer salts: Good quality clean KNO3, NH4NO3, Ca(NO3)2, KCl, MgSO4, and some kind of superphosphate, Ca(H2PO4)2. I haven't asked where they get them, but I think Hutto's gets these chemicals in bulk from agricultural fertilizer suppliers and then bags them in small amounts. 
The NH4NO3 turned out to be not too useful because the ammonium in it can cause problems unless it is introduced into the tank in small amounts. Urea is just as bad, by the way. Not only fish, but also invertebrates are sensitive to too much ammonia. The Ca(NO3)2 was interesting because I couldn't see how they kept it dry. Calcium nitrate is incredibly hygroscopic, meaning that it absorbs water out of the air. Even in a tightly covered jar, it soon gets all wet and slushy. I found out when I dissolved it that they had the crystals coated with some kind of paraffin-like material, not as hard as paraffin at room temperatures, very sticky and oily. The solution is very oily with a sticky coating on the sides of the container and also floating on top. I found that I could separate the solution from the oily stuff pretty thoroughly by filtering the solution through about 4 inches of sand. The calcium nitrate solution is nice to have. You can mix it with the potassium nitrate solution and get a mixture that supplies calcium, potassium and nitrogen. 

Also at Hutto's I got a more than lifetime supply of iron dpta (diethylenetriamine pentaacetate---five pounds of it! I think that dpta is a better chelator than edta, and the iron definitely stays in solution a lot longer.


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

*Chem Source*

Hi all,

I have finally bitten the bullet and purchased some PMDD chemicals. The amounts of commercial premixed chems that I have been buying has really gotten expensive for 200+ gallons. I have heard good things about Greg Watson's PMDD Store. It is the only place I have found that sells 1 pound quantities cheaply. They are at:
www.gregwatson.com
I bought:
1 pound CSM trace Mix plus Boron for $8.59
1 pound mono potassium phosphate for $3.42
1 pound manganese sulfate (unusual trace) for $1.00
1 pound potassium sulfate for $2.17
2 pounds potassium nitrate for $3.94
shipping: $6.94
handling: $0.35
total: $26.41

I already have plenty of epsom salts in stock.

Regards,
Steve Pituch


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

That's a lifetime supply of Plantex and Phosphate.


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

*Plantex and Phosphate*

Actually I used 48 grams (about 1/10th pound) of the CSM+B to make a 1.5% Fe solution in only 250 ml of water. So if I use this much per month, well, I should have bought 2 pounds of the CSM.

Steve Pituch


----------



## jamie73 (Apr 15, 2004)

I now it is a little late for this reply. i just joined and found useful facts already. But Phil Edwards, What are you getting at Home Depot and At lowe's for Ferts.
Thank you 
Jamie73


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

jamie73 said:


> I now it is a little late for this reply. i just joined and found useful facts already. But Phil Edwards, What are you getting at Home Depot and At lowe's for Ferts.
> Thank you
> Jamie73


Well, the Green Light and Grant's stump removers are for KNO3. I think HD has one and Lowe's has the other.


----------



## jamie73 (Apr 15, 2004)

I have greenlights stump remover, I didn't know if there were any other's there.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

When I went looking for the Green Light at Home Depot I didn't find any. But I did find "Grant's." After some searching, I found a few references to people using it with no ill effects.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I've never heard of grants being used....does the package list ingredients?


----------



## jamie73 (Apr 15, 2004)

I haven't seen it used in any formulas around. All say greenlight. I found it next to the chain saw's at lowes.


----------



## jamie73 (Apr 15, 2004)

I haven't seen it used in any formulas around. All say greenlight. I found it next to the chain saw's at lowes.


----------



## djlen (Jun 22, 2004)

Spectracide Stump Remover is available at Lowes in the garden shop.
A good source for KNO3.

Len


----------

